# An afternoon "off" with a chainsaw-- not bad



## David Hill (Jan 20, 2015)

Tuesdays is usually my off afternoon from clinic. It was nice today- in between cold fronts-- and I needed slabs cut.
Did a variety from my stacks: Mesquite, Sycamore, Anaqua (bet that's a new one for most- aka Sandpaper tree or Knockaway), and some big Huisache slabs.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2015)

Cool looking wood. They will make nice projects.


----------

